# Any bird experts? Identify this feather please



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I found this feather while mowing my backyard. It's over 16 inches long. It's light in weight - i.e. light as a feather.... The tip is hollow not that it makes any difference. Bigger than any chicken / rooster feather that I remember from my grandpa's farm.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> I found this feather while mowing my backyard. It's over 16 inches long. It's light in weight - i.e. light as a feather.... The tip is hollow not that it makes any difference. Bigger than any chicken / rooster feather that I remember from my grandpa's farm.
> 
> View attachment 218240
> View attachment 218241
> View attachment 218242


Hawk


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep, looks like a redtail hawk tail feather. We have a nesting pair that lives in the woods behind our house. Beautiful birds.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Red shouldered hawk, primary feather (flight tip)


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Heck , looks like a Tom Turkey to me . What do I know tho


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

You could be right. I went to Cornell's all about birds site and it looks like a red shouldered hawks flight feather. But again, it also looks like a turkey feather.


----------



## Gods fisherman (Apr 22, 2016)

Carpn said:


> Heck , looks like a Tom Turkey to me . What do I know tho


I don't know either but shure looks like a turkey feather to me too!!!!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like a turkey feather to me. I would think 16" is pretty big for a hawk, and the end is worn which is typical for gobblers that strut in the spring.


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Turkey wing feather.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Here turkey, turkey, turkey!


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Turkey, I do believe. See a lot of them around here.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a couple more photos. Due to the lack of symmetry it looks like a wing/flight feather die to the leading edge. I would think a tail feather would be pretty symmetrical.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

We do have turkeys around but also hawks. Thanks for all the responses so far!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Bob, I'm going Turkey! Sure looks like wing feather to me


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Gobble gobble


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

is it possible that maybe its a Black Crappie!


----------



## Subs (Apr 13, 2011)

I happen to have a few feathers of both. The top two in the picture are hawk feathers. It would take more expertise than I have to decipher Coopers or Sharp Shinned but I'm fairly certain the top two are one of those. The bottom is definitely a Turkey which seems to match up pretty good to yours. The giveaways are the speckling between the bands vs fading and the shape of the feather.


----------



## Subs (Apr 13, 2011)

Forgot also in relation to the comments on your second round of pics; it would be a primary feather (wing), not a tail feather.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It's too large for a Hawk. It's Turkey


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

All right fine. Turkey, hawk, whatever. They all taste great on the grill.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

No question, it's from a turkey.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

UFM82 said:


> All right fine. Turkey, hawk, whatever. They all taste great on the grill.


Not as good as eagle meat. Nothing better than deep fried eagle


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Not as good as eagle meat. Nothing better than deep fried eagle


You've obviously never had spotted owl smoked with aged sequoia wood.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

beaver said:


> You've obviously never had spotted owl smoked with aged sequoia wood.


Correct only barn and snow owl. Both have a sweet tasting meat if broiled


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

lol!!! you guys are killin' me! 
.... i vote turkey feather


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Gee anybody should know its bird feather lol turkey


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A bird mite infested turkey feather. 
Hope you didn't take it into your house.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

Holy crap! That is off a Pterosaurs. No, no, just a Turkey feather


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

How did you get the turkey to hold still to take its picture?...........


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> View attachment 218282


Funny looking bird. Ain't got no head


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Funny looking bird. Ain't got no head


Wasn't much left of it to mount.


----------

